# trapping training manual



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This manual is as good as I've seen for trapping info. Designed as a classroom manual, but has all the info needed to get a good start or a quick refresher.

http://www.michigan....74841--,00.html

Very well done by the Michigan DNR. I think it's been around for a while and all you MI guys have probably seen it. Down load the entire PDF and you'll have a good reference manual.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That pdf has a lot of good info 220swift.


----------

